# Well Water not used in over 20 Years



## Fiero2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a well water pipe attached to my home not exactly sure how deep it is although I do know it has not been used in over 20 years. The opening has been covered so nothing has got into the pipe. The pump was tossed out around the same time. 

Will I need to call in a company to prime the well? What pump will I need? It was set up for a secondary watering system I have city water running through my home.

James


----------



## Redwood (Jun 3, 2011)

Before you go through any expense I would first check with your local authorities to see if using the well is even allowed.

If allowed, At a minimum your will need a complete separate plumbing system for the applications that will use the well. You will probably be required to also fit your home with a backflow prevention device to prevent any possible contamination of the public water supply by water from your well in the event it did somehow mix with your homes water supply.

Then comes finding out what it takes to make the well work again.
I'm sure Speedbump will be along to help you out with what you need to know about pumps.


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 6, 2011)

You will have to figure out what kind and size of well you have. Diameter, depth to water and well depth if possible.  Then we can suggest a pump.  

You say the "opening", what do you mean by that?


----------



## JImprovements (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you know why it wasn't used all these years?


----------



## Fiero2 (Jun 9, 2011)

JImprovements said:


> Do you know why it wasn't used all these years?



The pump had crapped out and needed more space in my garage


----------

